# Penny turns 5!!



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Penny's now 5! Happy Birthday little girl!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Nice looking girl...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Awww. Happy B-day Penny! =) She's gorgous


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Happy Bday Gorgeous!!







She's stunning!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW!!! She is a stunner!!! Black GSD is in the Florida sun OH MY!!!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy 5th Birthday beautiful Penny!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, she's a supermodel! Happy Birthday lovely girl!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday GORGEOUS girl!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWow, she's a supermodel! Happy Birthday lovely girl!!


Yeah she is. Happy birthday, gorgeous! 5 is such a great age for a GSD, still full of energy but old enough to follow the rules and not be completely insane.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Penny barks 'thank you all so much!'


----------

